# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > WPF > سوال: باز کردن فولدر یا اجرا کردن برنامه ای در هنگام اجرا

## bahar-danaei

سلام
چه طور می تونم ShortCut بسازم؟
یعنی کاربر یک مسیر (فایل،فولدر ، برنامه و..)را انتخاب می کنه تا با کلیک بر روی دکمه ای فایل یا برنامه مورد نظر خودش را اجرا کنه؟
آیا باید از Commandها استفاده کنم؟چه جوری بهش مسیر بدم تا بازش کنه؟
ممنونم از راهنمایی تون

----------


## رضا عربلو

چند باز سوالت رو خوندم ولي آخر سر هيچ چيز دست گيرم نشد.
اگر منظورت OpenFileDialog است.

Microsoft.Win32.OpenFileDialog ofd = new Microsoft.Win32.OpenFileDialog();
                
                ofd.Filter = "All supported image files (*.bmp;*.gif;*.jpg;*.jpeg;*.png;*.tif;*.tiff;*.wmp  )|*.bmp;*.gif;*.jpg;*.jpeg;*.png;*.tif;*.tiff;*.wm  p|Bitmap files (*.bmp)|*.bmp|GIF files (*.gif)|*.gif|JPEG files (*.jpg;*.jpeg)|*.jpg;*.jpeg|PNG files (*.png)|*.png|Tagged image files (*.tif;*.tiff)|*.tif;*.tiff|WMP files (*.wmp)|*.wmp";
                ofd.FilterIndex = 1;
                ofd.RestoreDirectory = true;

                if (ofd.ShowDialog() == true)
                {
                    string filename = ofd.FileName;
                    string extension = System.IO.Path.GetExtension(filename);
....
                }

----------


## bahar-danaei

با OpenFileDialog مسیر فایل یا برنامه مورد نظر خود را انتخاب می کنیم.حالا این مسیر در پایگاه داده ذخیره می شه تا در اجراهای بعدی با کلیک بر روی دکمه ای ، برنامه اجرا یا فایلی باز بشه.

----------

